# HRMC Certificate of Residence in the UK (for tax relief purposes abroad)



## Mamainak (May 20, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I believe this is my first post on this forum, although I've been a member for years.

I was wondering if you could help me with something.

I need to submit a request for Certificate of Residence in UK for the purposes of 'signing out' of Croatian tax system.

Croatia and UK have a 'No double taxation agreement' but if I'm going to sign out of Croatian tax system, I need to provide them with this certificate. 

This is the form
https://www.tax.service.gov.uk/shortforms/form/PT_CertOfRes

I'm a bit confused with some of the questions, so I've made the screenshot and added arrows and comments next to those that I'm confused by.

If you could please help me, I'd appreciate it!


----------

